# Gear Insurance



## ctaborda (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey guys


Wondering if anyone has experience with insurance for photo gear and any recommendations. I am adding up more and more gear, and I would like to insure it against theft/accident.


Thanks!


Carlos.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 19, 2014)

Sure, generally 1-2% of value/year
ask your home insurer
mine is a separate policy from my insurer for _high worth personal items._  I list each item separately with cost and serial number. 

ll


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Jan 19, 2014)

I am also through my home insurer, however it is a separate policy (insurance rider or something like that- sorry, I'm no expert).  Very, very minimal cost, usually no deductible at all.  I have all of our expensive jewelry, guns and camera equipment listed, tens of thousands of dollars in coverage and I pay <$100 annually.


----------



## KmH (Jan 19, 2014)

Photography gear used for a business in often not covered by a homeowner's policy. Most aspiring pros have already started a part-time photography business.

So if you are using your camera gear for pay be sure your insurance agent knows that.

If you are using your gear to make money, you would also need business liability insurance, because again a homeowners policy likely would not cover any liability that results when conducting business.


----------



## GlennT (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm purely a hobbyist, but mine is all insured via a rider on our homeowner's insurance.  With our policy, scheduled items have a zero deductible; I just verified this after adding some new equipment.  The cost is very small and covers all loss of property, and I was told that includes accidents.  I clearly and specifically used, "dropped in a lake", and they reiterated, "All loss of property.". 
$4,293 in photo gear is covered for $47 per year. I simply cannot be a pro photographer.

A good friend of mine has done the same, and while a claim he filed was for a laptop, the insurance company bought him a new one.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 19, 2014)

Hard to recommend anything since you don't indicate your location...


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi GlennT
Can you tell me you insurance company name.


----------



## GlennT (Jan 19, 2014)

We're currently with Liberty Mutual.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctaborda (Jan 19, 2014)

LarryLomona said:


> Hi GlennT
> Can you tell me you insurance company name.



Larry,

My bad! I'm located in Miami, Florida. I don't think home owners applies to me sadly, as I rent my house. I am working however on going semi-pro with my photography. I primarily do stuff outside a studio, etc. So I want to be insured in case of theft/damage while traveling or around the city when working on projects. 

I basically thought of some insurance specific to photogs, but not sure if that exists.


----------



## GlennT (Jan 19, 2014)

When I was on the tablet, I didn't notice this was in the "Aspiring Professionals" forum.  Sorry about that.  Even if you're a renter, you should have insurance and the same case applies and coverage should be available for non-pros.  I didn't have camera gear on our rider when we were renters, but we've always had items like jewelry and laptops scheduled.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 20, 2014)

Carlos.  Read this.....Photography Business Insurance Coverages Every Photographer Needs


----------

